# Sudden Death in an adult goat



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

Well we lost of our 3 year old FF today. She kidded on 3/25 two beautiful, healthy boys. Hubby called while I was out stating I needed to come home right away, he found Daisy in the pasture dead. We did not see any signs of a bite or injury. She was given her CDT a few weeks ago. She had no signs of pain and had normal berries. No clue what happened to her. 

Now we are having to finish her orphans. Getting them to take the bottle is not fun. I do have another mom who's babies were sold this weekend. If I hold her to the wall and hold her leg she will let the babies nurse, thinking that is going to be the way to go, and maybe she will get the clue and take them over. 

Any ideas on how to make this transition easier for her babies or to her sudden death?


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your doe. If it was me, I would probably try to clip her really close to look for any signs of trauma (thinking maybe snake bite??). We had a doeling that was attacked by a dog and the large obvious wounds were, well, obvious. But when the vet shaved her there were numerous other small puncture marks that there's no way I would have found, no blood. No nasty storms that rolled through (lightning)? Has it been extremely hot (dehydration?) Or maybe she ingested something poisoness in the field?
I know I'm little help, but wanted to say how sorry I am for your loss. :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. :hug: If there were no signs of anything being off I personally would have a vet do a autopsy to see what happened in case it is anything you can prevent from happening again. I say this but have no idea as to the cost.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your doe. I hope you can find out why. And also that the kids get successfully raised, one way or the other. I think it likely that if they get hungry enough they will take a bottle. 

Jan


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

Well babies are very vocal for sure! Not liking the bottle but were eating grain so I have been soaking the grain in goats milk and they really like that. I think I will need to do that 3 times a day to get them what they need nutritionally. We sure do miss their mamma!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## quakingcanopy (Feb 22, 2011)

I am highly against giving grain to kids. There is a big debate and it's a matter of opinion but I have spent a great deal of time working with the various Vet teams at UC Davis and they have all maintained the same opinion. You greatly increase the risk for bloat and enterotoximia both of which could lead to pneumonia during this already stressful time. But that's again a matter of preference. I would recommend researching it thoroughly. 

What kind of nipple are you using? That might have a huge role in what's going on. If you're using a baby bottle it would explain the lack of success. When we start bottle kids it takes about 3 days (feeding 3-4 times a day) to get them to really willingly take the bottle, but we always stay persistent and make sure they get enough. It seems very unlikely that your other doe will take them willingly. But, you can hold her and let them eat their fill 3x a day. 

So sorry for your loss, hope some of this info is useful!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would say they need a bottle. It might take a while to fine the nipple they like. Put a little honey on the tip just a little and that sometimes helps. 

I am also sorry about your loss. That is hard not having any idea at all what happened. Was she acting off at all before she died? 

Don't give up on the bottle. They will take it if they have not other option. Have the babies gotten their CDT also? With that much grain that could be trouble also.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry for the death of your doe.. what a shock! I have no insights for you about her or the kids.. but good luck with them.


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

Well I talked with my vet about the whole situation and she thinks that the handful of grain soaked in milk is a great idea. She said given their age struggling with the bottle is just too much and a small amount of grain with the milk they still need is great. She will be coming out tomorrow to check on the health of the babies since the family that purchased them is requesting a vet check up since mom died suddenly.


----------

